# Married Young - Had a kid



## markm (Jun 28, 2010)

I posted before but I think it was a little long winded. I was upset.

We've been married 3 years.

I caught my wife caught my wife sending letters to a deployed soldier, was able to make out out a letter almost fully. He happens to be her first boyfriend and all she can say about him is how much she hates him etc.

She somehow found out that I was looking through her stuff (with good reason) and some of the issue came out in the open. She denies what I know for fact and is pretty good with hiding things. She bends the truth to get her way very well.

We have a 2 year old and the only thing we can talk about without fighting is her... most the time...

It's like we've been room mates for the last year and there isn't any love. It's easier to be mad at each other than to be nice.

I don't want to villainize her but on a financial side she makes about half what I make but somehow 3/4ths of our debt are clothing credit cards i wasn't asked about. Or the fact that she's bought TWO iPhones when we're broke yet I'm still on a 3 year old phone. I feel like I'm trapped with a very selfish & deceitful person and I'm afraid of what she might do over custody since I truly believe I can provide a much more stable household for our daughter.

I'm seeing a lawyer next week and I feel like I should continue to lay low / play dumb until I know more but I just want this all over with FAST.

What do you think?


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

I think the longer post is much better so I responded there, Mark. I realize that folks reading may prefer the shorter posts but those of us who actually respond generally like more detail so we have a better chance of saying something helpful. That is why, in my response on your other thread, I ask several questions.


----------

